# Pigeons in the Philippines...



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

we race and breed pigeons too.. honestly, the filipinos like to breed english carriers and homer pigeons only.. we dont like pigeons who have small nose coz we think that they are not "good-looking.." we always look for for the "nose" or wattle and cere (also pigeons with long wings)... another good breed here is what we call "pigeon owl", a small pigeon with a short beak.. We also like to cross-breed the pigeons we have (Phil, if u try to pair a homer and a pigeon owl, u will have a possibility to have a dragoon).. in terms of performance, they fly well especially in racing.. some pigeons also fly HIGH that when u look at them, it's just like a "Period(at the end of a sentence)"   we try to "throw" them from another province(about 100 kilometers) back to their loft.. we love challenges thats why we're risking our pigeons and see if they can come back in their loft.. we also put a flag above the loft so that the pigeons will know where they live.. when feeding pigeons, we like "pigeon pellets" esp. when they have chicks coz when u try to feed them on what we call "concentrate(mixed seeds)," the chicks will not grow up that BIG and result to being tiny.. we call that "tickler or bansot...." 

that's all........... thanks!!!


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

*New Pics of my Pigeons*

i just wanna share these pics with all the members of pigeons.com 

sorry for the poos...


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

*Mommy Piji and her Eggs...*

Mommy Piji and her Eggs...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi PopcornNose, 

Great pictures of your English carriers Thank you for sharing these unique beauties with us!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Thank you for sharing the information on the English carriers.  

I like the pictures of mommy and daddy. Please share pics of the babies when they hatch.

I have a white male that mated with a black female, I got a checkerboard baby! LOL  Actually she is a check with white flights.


----------



## Mistifire (May 27, 2004)

Your pigeons are very interesting thanks for sharing, does the cere grow larger as they get older or do they hatch with a bigger cere?
I would love to see the babys too.


----------



## Popcorn_Nose (Dec 12, 2005)

*thanks!*

thanks for all your comments... i appreciate that... the wattle and cere grow bigger as they get older.. they are unique breeds of pigeon.. but even they're still young(about 6 mos.), u can see that the cere and wattle are already big.. 
im expecting that the whole pigeon itself is white except for the wings which i wanted to be black...

mommy piji looks like a pouter but she's not... she's just angry at me when im going to take a picture of her and her eggs..


----------

